
NASA Space Tourism Posters - dpeck
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=5052
======
inanutshellus
These are amazing. A huge part of the value of NASA itself is that it
inherently represents pride in humanity--our accomplishments, and aspirations.

Here, NASA reminds us that there is still room for new aspirations in a
culture that currently is hung-up on post-apocalyptic doom-and-gloom futures.

------
mattbeckman
SpaceX had "throwback" posters in early 2015, and it feels like NASA designers
were inspired by those to do the same.

[http://www.theverge.com/tldr/2015/5/15/8613099/spacex-
made-s...](http://www.theverge.com/tldr/2015/5/15/8613099/spacex-made-some-
awesome-travel-posters-for-mars)

~~~
jonas21
NASA's first set of these came before SpaceX's (Jan 2015 vs May 2015):

[http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/08/nasa-travel-posters-
exopl...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/08/nasa-travel-posters-exoplanets/)

------
telecuda
Looking forward to when the posters are available for purchase. I'm not seeing
any in
[http://thejplstore.com/index.php?route=product/category&path...](http://thejplstore.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=61_64)

~~~
QuantumRoar
There are PDFs and ridiculously large TIFFs available for you to download and
print [1]. Click on one of the images to see the respective download link.
Just bring the PDF to a professional print shop and pick a size. At least
that's what I'm going to do :)

[1] [http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/visions-of-the-
future/](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/visions-of-the-future/)

~~~
jonesetc
> ridiculously large TIFFs

These are oddly not available for "51 Pegasi b" and beyond though. Only PDFs
for those.

~~~
kpetrie
I can get 40MB tiff files if I click on the "Download Printable Version" link
at the bottom of the page. If you're still having trouble finding larger
sizes, let me know which ones are problematic and I'll see about getting it
fixed.

------
ohitsdom
Love work like this.

Somewhat related, I also love these vintage posters of planetary missions by
the Chop Shop Store.

[http://www.chopshopstore.com/collections/space-
exploration-t...](http://www.chopshopstore.com/collections/space-exploration-
themed)

------
nfriedly
NASA / JPL put out some beautiful stuff. I used one of their space images from
[http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/spaceimages/](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/spaceimages/)
as the background for a small game I made a year or so ago.

------
oxplot
Anyone noticed the colors in the TIFFs are off? They're very saturated and
slightly off hue (compared to the preview image and the PDFs).

~~~
oxplot
Contacted NASA and it's actually on purpose, so they look better printed.

------
throwaway420
This is bread and circuses for nerds...dopey mindless marketing drivel for
public consumption.

It's very easy to fall in love with the ideas behind NASA and space
exploration, but NASA itself is corrupt as all hell and is an arm of the
military industrial complex and it always amazes me when they get a completely
free pass here.

------
andallas
I see you No Man's Sky

~~~
andallas
Oh, and it's Venus, get it, No Man's Sky! Haha, good job JPL

------
DblPlusUngood
These are a lot of fun!

The doom marine in me demands a poster for Phobos!

------
mozumder
Probably cheaper to just implant a memory instead.

------
oxplot
Got an entire empty wall to furnish with these.

------
tunnuz
... except Europa. Attempt no landing there.

------
rogersmith
NASA really fell through. How did they go from grand achievements like faking
a moon landing to childish-pretend-play-we-have-space-tourism-now posters?

~~~
mikeash
Comparing the result of years of work on the agency's top priority with a few
posters someone did as a fun promotional item does not make any sense.

~~~
unethical_ban
Not to mention he's a troll.

